# How much to grease bearings?



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I have my Outback in for some final warranty work, and after he suggested it, I told the dealer to grease the bearings and change the seals. $70.00(Canadian funds) per wheel. Bearings are extra if needed. I know it is something I can do myself, but if left up to me I may never get around to doing it. Has anyone had it done? Does this seem to be a fair price? At least if anything goes wrong they will be responsible!
This will be my third season with the trailer. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm going to do mine myself hopefully this week. We had our utility trailer at work done a little while back and it was $45 (US) per wheel.

If this is the third season, definitely get those bearings done one way or another. The dealer may be responsible if something goes wrong since they did it, but that won't take care of the aggravation of having a burnt up wheel bearing on the side of the road. On the other hand, if their service dept. is a good one, you should have no worries having them do it.

Mike


----------



## Milluhz (Mar 14, 2004)

I have a 2004 RSS and they have the kit for the self lubricating Wheel bearings. I know that other wheel bearings can be converted. Look for the kits in any store, generally close to boat trailer stuff. Most boat trailers have them. Once they are installed, shoot 10 or so shots into the bearings and they take as needed. Keeps the bearings pressurized so there are no contaminants to damage the inner bearing...and easy.


----------



## Don & Sherlene (Mar 14, 2004)

Depending on how much you use the unit depends on how often you need to keep your bearings checked. As long as they are not getting water / dirt and other objects, they usually last 2 - 3 years. Always remember an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. A price of around $70 each wheel is a little steep. But as long as the mechanic is ASE (automotive service excellence) and uses his own shop and tools, that price is somewhat in the ballpark.

Remember to always use ASE mechanics which are trained in this field.

Don..


----------

